# Panasonic DMP-BD85K



## Stuck Pixel (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh no! I've had my BD85 since november and have loved it up til now. My kid was trying to watch a Little Einsteins DVD before bed, and after 30 minutes of play, the unit started producing a VERY loud pulsating vibrating sound. I mean, that thing started to sound X rated so I sent her to her room. I cut the powerstrip off and the thing continued to make the sound for a about a minute longer. What in the world could this be? Shoot, I'm almost afraid to turn that thing back on. If it continues to do this in the future should I contact Panasonic, or the retail store I bought it from online (ABT)? Would they fix or replace? Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Stuck Pixel said:


> Oh no! I've had my BD85 since november and have loved it up til now. My kid was trying to watch a Little Einsteins DVD before bed, and after 30 minutes of play, the unit started producing a VERY loud pulsating vibrating sound. I mean, that thing started to sound X rated so I sent her to her room. I cut the powerstrip off and the thing continued to make the sound for a about a minute longer. What in the world could this be? Shoot, I'm almost afraid to turn that thing back on. If it continues to do this in the future should I contact Panasonic, or the retail store I bought it from online (ABT)? Would they fix or replace? Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


Hello,
If you are past the Return Window, there is almost zero chance of ABT taking it back. Rather, they will tell you to get it Repaired by a Panasonic Repair Center. There are usually some local Repair Shops that are also Panasonic Authorized Repair Facility.

As to what happened, it could be the Laser or a myriad of other things. The only thing I do not know for sure is whether ABT is an Authorized Panasonic Dealer. If so, you have nothing to worry about and might even get a brand new Player, but if they are not an Authorized Dealer, I am afraid you are more than likely on your own in respect to having to pay for the Repair. I am sorry this has happened to you and hope you are covered.

After looking at ABT's Website, it appears you are covered as they are a Panasonic Authorized Dealer. I just hope the Parts are not Backordered due to the Tsunami. My Infiniti has a part Backordered due to what happened in Japan and now I am in a Loaner Car for around a month.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Stuck Pixel (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow, thanks so much for researching this for me because I didnt even know where to start. I've never had anything go down on my electronically, that was still in the warranty window. I will give ABT a call in the morning and in a worse case scenerio, they will just direct me to Panasonic. Again, I appreciate the help and will update this thread when there's a resolution.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Something else to consider, if you purchased the player online, you might have used a credit card that has one of those warranty extension, or warranty supplement plans, and that might help you with your unit repairs. Just a thought.


----------



## Stuck Pixel (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice, yes, I did use a mc debit card, so I should be good. I haven't even had it for a year though, so if abt doesn't cover it, panasonic should. Good looking out on the debit card. If it doesn't help me out, it might help out someone else on the boards.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If you have had it for close to a year, ABT will definitely refer you to Panasonic. There should be a Repair Shop in your Area that works with Panasonic. However, with the descriptions that you are making, Panasonic well might end up giving you a new BDP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

